# Canon AE1 or EF or Elan 7 or F3 or F501 ?



## gat3keeper (Aug 9, 2017)

Looking at my local buy and sell group in Facebook. Those camera are similarly priced.


Which one to choose ?

Canon AE1
Canon AE1 Program
Canon A1
Canon EF
Canon EOS 1 HS
Canon EOS Elan 7n
Nikon F3
Nikon 501
Olympus OM1
Minolta S700
Pentax K1ooo


I'm new to film photography and been using Fujifilm X systems for pro work.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 9, 2017)

F3


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 9, 2017)

F3 hands down.


----------



## john.margetts (Aug 9, 2017)

OM1. Light and all controls easy with the camera at eye level.

Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 9, 2017)

If it was an OM-4 ... I would have picked that second.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 9, 2017)

The F3 is possibly the best camera Nikon ever made.  None of the other cameras are in its league.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 9, 2017)

The F3 is an amazingly good shooter...shot mine for 15+ years!

The OM-1 is/was a nice camera.

The F3 would be the most-compatible camera with older, manual focusing and with new AF lenses.

Canon's manual focusing 35mm lenses have been orphaned....its a dead mount. Same with Minolta, their manual focus lens mount is a dead mount. No 'forward migration path' for dead mount cameras,except for limited uses on mirrorless cameras.


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 9, 2017)

F3 for me out of all those listed.


----------



## smarty62 (Aug 10, 2017)

gat3keeper said:


> Looking at my local buy and sell group in Facebook. Those camera are similarly priced.
> 
> 
> Which one to choose ?
> ...


Ii depends on the lenses you already have. I had an AE1 AE1 progr and an A1 in my early times. All went fine. Today I still have a Canon FTb full manual cam and some Nikon's: F3, F4 (not in use anymore... far to heavy) and my F100.
Keep in mind that the cams may need a service to run as new again.
I recomend the F3 if it's in good shape. 

Just my 2 cents.
Gerhard

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 10, 2017)

im going to go out on a limb here and vote for the ELAN 7. 
its a pretty solid camera and basically the precurser to canons DSLR line. 
it will do up to 1/4000 SS, although the sync speed is low at 1/125. 
it will AF with canon EF lenses. its basically what would become the DSLR bodies but with film.


----------



## compur (Aug 10, 2017)

Depends on your purposes and experience and how much automation you want or need. It also depends on the lenses you may already have.

But, I lean toward Nikon as a personal preference. I would also add the FM2 and FE2 to your list.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 10, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> im going to go out on a limb here and vote for the ELAN 7.
> its a pretty solid camera and basically the precurser to canons DSLR line.
> it will do up to 1/4000 SS, although the sync speed is low at 1/125.
> it will AF with canon EF lenses. its basically what would become the DSLR bodies but with film.



Doesn't the EOS Elan 7 have that "*eye focus*" technology, of sensing where in the viewfinder the shooter is actually looking, and locking focus on that spot?


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 11, 2017)

Derrel said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > im going to go out on a limb here and vote for the ELAN 7.
> ...




Yes you can get a EOS Elan 7E......I really like the eye control focus (and DOF preview) on my A2E.


----------

